# Breakfasts



## cath12134 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone fancy sharing ideas for breakfasts? I am so bored with breakfast at the moment and would appreciate any suggestions...


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2011)

What are you having at the moment ?
I love scrambled egg on toast low in carbs too,have you also tryed poached egg very tasty too.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 7, 2011)

A hearty bowl of scotch porridge oats with seeds, berries and a dollop of low-fat natural yogurt, great for keeping you sustained throughout the morning and keeping your cholesterol in check.


----------



## ickle (Apr 7, 2011)

toby said:


> A hearty bowl of scotch porridge oats with seeds, berries and a dollop of low-fat natural yogurt, great for keeping you sustained throughout the morning and keeping your cholesterol in check.



that sounds lovely Toby............I must admit that breakfast is the one meal I really have trouble eating.

I never feel like eating really til about midday at the earliest. I have been trying though and have taken to keeping my cerals with my tea caddy as I always have a nice cuppa to wake me up properly


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 7, 2011)

poached / scrambled egg and grilled bacon
waffles and syrup
porridge
mushrooms on low GI toast
omelette

actually - the second one is a lie...


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 7, 2011)

Similar to Toby, but I have wholegrain muesli with a big dollop of low fat natural yoghurt and some blueberries or whatever you can get your hands on to ring the changes. 

Lasts all morning and doesn't seem to fluctuate.

Rob


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 7, 2011)

Scrambled eggs are always good. 

If I am in a rush I sometimes have Belvita breakfast biscuits


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 7, 2011)

Steamed fish and scrambled egg.

I recent addition to my favourites list!

Andy


----------



## margie (Apr 7, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> poached / scrambled egg and grilled bacon
> waffles and syrup
> porridge
> mushrooms on low GI toast
> ...



I am guessing that the ability to indulge in the second one is a prayer that hasn't been answered.


----------



## Alan S (Apr 7, 2011)

cath12134 said:


> Does anyone fancy sharing ideas for breakfasts? I am so bored with breakfast at the moment and would appreciate any suggestions...



I wrote these ideas for type 2 omnivores, so they may not be much help to a type 1 Vegan - but you never know  

Have a look, maybe something will help you (click on it): *Breakfasts*.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 8, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I wrote these ideas for type 2 omnivores, so they may not be much help to a type 1 Vegan - but you never know
> 
> Have a look, maybe something will help you (click on it): *Breakfasts*.



Sorry - didn't read your sig before suggesting bacon!!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 8, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Sorry - didn't read your sig before suggesting bacon!!



Oh yes! "Vegan" needs to be up there in sparkly lights I think 

I missed it too. Doh!

Andy


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 9, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I wrote these ideas for type 2 omnivores, so they may not be much help to a type 1 Vegan - but you never know
> 
> Have a look, maybe something will help you (click on it): *Breakfasts*.


No worries Alan, I'm pretty good at 'veganising' recipes


----------



## veganlass (Apr 10, 2011)

I have just bought weight watchers wholemeal bread. Good toasted.

I had a fry up yesterday with Rashers (A vegan substitute for bacon),tomato, mushrooms and one slice of burgen bread toasted.


----------

